#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Δωρεάν Σεμινάρια Πολιτικών Μηχανικών | Αυθαίρετα (Ν.4495) & ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ

## 3DR_Software

Δωρεάν σεμινάρια θα πραγματοποιηθούν στην Κρήτη και στην Ρόδο υπό την Αιγίδα του ΤΕΕ (Τμήμα  Δυτικής Κρήτης, Τμήμα Δωδεκανήσου) ,καθώς και των τοπικών τμημάτων του ΣΠΜΕ (Τμήμα Ανατολικής Κρήτης, Τμήμα Ν. Ρεθύμνης, Τμήμα Χανίων)

ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ*Ρύθμιση Αυθαιρέτων Ν.4495  |  Μελέτη Στατικής Επάρκειας (Μ.Σ.Ε)**&**3DR.STRAD - 3DR.STEEL*(Φ.Ε.Κ 1643Β[2018], ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ[2017], Φ.Ε.Κ350Β[2016])Το σεμινάριο αποτελείται από δύο ενότητες. Το αντικείμενο της πρώτης ενότητας  αφορά το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο της  *Ρύθμισης των Αυθαιρέτων Κατασκευών (Ν.4495).* Το αντικείμενο της δεύτερης ενότητας αφορά τον Κανονισμό Επεμβάσεων (*ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ*. - πρόσφατη αναθεώρηση  ΦΕΚ2984Β_30/08/2017), ο οποίος είναι αρκετά πιθανό να απαιτηθεί για την *Μελέτη Στατικής Επάρκειας (ΜΣΕ)* στην τακτοποίηση των αυθαίρετων κατασκευών, καθώς και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις που απασχολούν την πλειοψηφία των μηχανικών όπως Προσθήκες - Αλλαγές Χρήσεις - Αλλαγές Σπουδαιότητας (ΦΕΚ350Β_17/02/2016)

Πρόγραμμα Σεμιναρίου
17:45 - 18:00 *ΠΡΟΣΕΛΕΥΣΗ
*18:00 - 18:05 *ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΙ
*18:05 - 19:05 *ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ - Ν.4495 * (Βασικά και Κρίσιμα Σημεία, Διαφορές με Ν.4178, Απαίτηση Στατικής Μελέτης κλπ)
19:05 - 19:15 *ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ (Μ.Σ.Ε) ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΗΣ  ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ - 3DR.STEEL*(EC1 - Κατηγορία Χρήσης, Φορτία Εξαρτώμενα από τη Χρήση, Συντελεστές Ψ, Φορτίσεις Ανέμου / Χιονιού / κλπ,& EC3 - Ποιότητες, Λυγισμός, Έλεγχοι Διατομής και Μέλους, Προσομοιώματα κόμβων και μελών, Ευστάθεια Πλαισίων, Οριακές Καταστάσεις κλπ )
19:15 - 19:30 *ΔΙΑΛΕΙΜΜΑ
*19:30 - 20:30  *2η Αναθεώρηση ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.* (Παρουσίαση των Βασικών και Κρίσιμων σημείων  για την εφαρμογή του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ, σε περιπτώσεις αυθαίρετων κατασκευών Φ.Ε.Κ 1643Β[2018]  καθώς και σε περιπτώσεις Προσθηκών, Αλλαγών Χρήσεων, Αλλαγών Σπουδαιότητας Φ.Ε.Κ350Β[ 2016])
20:30 - 20:45 *ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ (Μ.Σ.Ε)  ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΛΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΚΥΡΟΔΕΜΑ - 3DR.**STRAD*Τιμές Υλικών, Αποτύπωση, Επιτελεστικότητες, Στάθμες Αξιοπιστίας Δεδομένων, Προκαταρκτική Ανάλυση, Επιτρεπόμενες Αναλύσεις, Αποτίμηση, Μέθοδοι Ενίσχυσης, Ανασχεδιασμός, Παραδοτέα Σχέδια και Τεύχη.
20:45 - 21:00 *ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΝΤΩΝ - ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ 

**Ημερομη﻿νίες & Χώροι Διεξαγωγής ﻿*
*Ηράκλειο:* Δευτέρα 18/03/2019 (IBIS STYLES HERAKLION CENTRAL HOTEL, Κορωναίου 26 & Αγίου Τίτου, Ηράκλειο)*Ρέθυμνο:* Τρίτη 19/03/2019 (HOTEL BRASCOS, Μοάτσου & Δασκαλάκη 1, Ρέθυμνο )*Χανιά:* Τετάρτη 20/03/2019 (﻿Αίθουσα Τ.Ε.Ε, Νεάρχου 23, Χανιά)*Ρόδος:* Τετάρτη 3/04/2019 (Αίθουσα Τ.Ε.Ε, Μητροπόλεως 4, Ρόδος)﻿

----------

